# A2 stock weight kit?



## TimR (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone have a recommendation on a weight kit for a A2 buttstock?   I have a heavy barrel AR and want the rifle to balance a little better.


----------



## BookHound (Apr 29, 2008)

You mean like the kind of weight that will fit in the buttstock trapdoor?  Bushmaster used to sell one that was just a huge hunk of lead.  You could trim it to whatever size/weight you wanted.  Might try that.

Mark


----------



## ROCKRIVERDUDE (Apr 30, 2008)

www.rockriverarms.com


----------



## GAnaturalist (Apr 30, 2008)

The two big guys sell them, Brownells and Midwayusa. They are 3lbs. and can be made lighter of course. Mine required some minor fitting. My DCM set up is about 14lbs total.

Almost forgot, The lead insert that they sell is for maximum weight. If you are not in competitive shooting, and just want some extra weight, you can insert a bag of shotgun shot. Something like number 4shot or less, whatever you can find. If your bag of shot is not that big then stuff the rest of the buttstock with some kind of filler. They sell lead shot in the reloading section at a local hunting store, etc.


----------



## TimR (Apr 30, 2008)

GAnaturalist said:


> The two big guys sell them, Brownells and Midwayusa. They are 3lbs. and can be made lighter of course. Mine required some minor fitting. My DCM set up is about 14lbs total.
> 
> Almost forgot, The lead insert that they sell is for maximum weight. If you are not in competitive shooting, and just want some extra weight, you can insert a bag of shotgun shot. Something like number 4shot or less, whatever you can find. If your bag of shot is not that big then stuff the rest of the buttstock with some kind of filler. They sell lead shot in the reloading section at a local hunting store, etc.




that's just the thing I was looking for.

Thanks!

tr


----------

